
The State of Go – Where we are in May 2017 - blacksmythe
https://talks.golang.org/2017/state-of-go-may.slide
======
DuskStar
I think this was posted last week:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373885](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14373885)

